# Bundesregierung will Online-Durchsuchung auch zur Strafverfolgung erlauben



## MomentInTime (23. März 2009)

heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Regierungskoalition will künftig die heimliche Online-Durchsuchung auch für die Aufklärung schwerer Verbrechen erlauben. Das berichtet die Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung in ihrer Samstagsausgabe. Wolfgang Bosbach, der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, sagte gegenüber dem Blatt, dass noch in dieser Legislaturperiode eine Änderung der Strafprozessordnung vorgenommen werden solle. Ein entsprechender Entwurf der Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries (SPD) liege bereits vor. Allerdings will Zypries vorerst wohl die Online-Durchsuchung nur in Form der Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung (Quellen-TKÜ) zulassen, die zum Abhören von VoIP vor der verschlüsselten Übertragung eingesetzt wird.*



_mehr..._

Obwohl das BVerfG die heimliche Online-Durchsuchung am 27. Februar 2008 derartig stark
eingeschränkt hat, dass sie nur dann zulässig ist, wenn sie 1. hinreichend klar gesetzlich
geregelt ist, 2. zur Abwehr einer konkreten Gefahr für ein überragend wichtiges
Rechtsgut vorgenommen wird und 3. durch einen Richter angeordnet wurde, wollen
CDU/CSU und SPD die erste Erweiterung der Online-Durchsuchung einleiten.
Was haltet ihr davon ?


Meine Meinung:
Das erste was mir dazu in den Sinn kam war:
Wie wollen die das angesichts des Urteils des BVerfG eigentlich machen ? Können die sich
nicht ausmalen, wo das enden wird ?

Schwere Verbrechen =/= Schwerstverbrechen von überragender Wichtigkeit

Ich find' diesen Vorstoß der Großen Koalition unverschämt-respektlos gegenüber unserem BVerfG
und dazu noch untragbar dumm - so sehr, dass es mich *WÜTEND* macht. Es ist doch klar, wie es
kommen wird: Das BVerfG wird auch diesen Gesetzesentwurf einkassieren - da hab' ich dieses mal
überhaupt gar keinen Zweifel. 
Aber nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Entwicklung beängstigend:
Gestern waren es Terrorismus und Kinderpornographie, heute sind es schwere Straftaten,
morgen werden es alle Straftaten sein und übermorgen jede Form von Fehlverhalten, die
den Herrschenden nicht in den Kragen passt. Das hat die Merkel in einer Wahlkampfrede
zur letzten Bundestagswahl ja schon unmissverständlich klar gestellt.
Die Vorstellung des Gläsernen Bürgers finde ich ganz schrecklich; was wir bräuchten
wär' der Gläserne Staat, damit all die Korruption und Lobbyarbeit effektiv bekämpft werden kann !


----------



## aurionkratos (23. März 2009)

Genau diese Entwicklung macht mir persönlich sorgen... Vor einiger Zeit wurde gesagt, dass es dabei bleibt und natürlich auf keinen Fall ausgeweitet wird - das Ergebnis sieht man ja hier.

Es ist aber immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es noch einige vernünftige Leute in hohen Positionen, in diesem Fall das Bundesverfassungsgericht, gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2009)

Vorhersehbar.
Existieren erstmal die technischen Möglichkeiten und ist deren Anwendung erlaubt und etabliert, werden schnell Schreie nach einer erweiterten Nutzung laut.
Der einzige mit bekannte Fall, in dem so etwas gescheitert ist, ist die Nutzung von LKW-Mautbrücken für Fahndung und Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung, aber sonst - ob es Nachtflugverbote, Umweltschutzauflagen, Verpflichtungen oder sonstwas ist:
Was nur auf dem Papier steht, ist schnell geändert.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. März 2009)

Und natürlich denken alle gleich wieder - wir stehen alle unter Generalverdacht und werden daher ausspioniert


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

... eigentlich ist die online durchsuchung von computern ja ein eingriff in die Privatsphäre des braven bürgers... ich persönlich finde es sehr fragwürdig und respektlos gegenüber den steuerzahlern... mal abgesehen davon das sie für die durchsuchung ihrer eigenen computer bezahlen... es ist desweiteren glaube ich auch verfassungswiedrig und sollte die verfassung deswegen geändert werden wird es denk ich mal massive proteste geben
... da rückt die vision vom totalitären überwachungsstaat der zukunft doch immer näher...


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. März 2009)

sind politiker nicht die gewählten VERTRETER des volkes? also bleiben 2 theorien: 1. das volk ist zu dämlich zu erkennen, dass unsere momentanen politiker das genaue gegenteil dessen machen, oder 2.: das volk will totale überwachung, gläserne menschen, 1984  ich mein, ich will nicht behaupten, dass wir im moment totale überwachung haben, aber verglichen mit 10-20 jahren zuvor ist das doch recht heftig, wenn man überlegt, dass man vor 40 jahren sturm gelaufen ist, wenn es um heute alltägliche dinge wie volkzählung ging.
edit: wegen verfassungswidrigkeit, die verfassung gilt seit ca. 2-3 jahren nicht mehr. überraschung, seit wir merkel, schäuble, usw.. als minister haben. es werden doch ständig kleine aber dennoch sehr fragwürdige verfassungsänderungen gemacht. un steht nicht auch im grundgesetz, eine zensur fände nicht statt? das 1. zensurgesetz seit dem 3. reich ist inzwischen schon auf dem weg ins BGB, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass jemand die notbremse zieht (passt jetzt nicht ganz zum thema, aber fügt sich ganz gut ein)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... eigentlich ist die online durchsuchung von computern ja ein eingriff in die Privatsphäre des braven bürgers...


Ein braver Bürger wird wohl kaum mit einer Online-Durchsuchung zu rechnen haben, solang er Brav bleibt und nicht zum Ufer der Schwerverbrecher wechselt.


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ein braver Bürger wird wohl kaum mit einer Online-Durchsuchung zu rechnen haben, solang er Brav bleibt und nicht zum Ufer der Schwerverbrecher wechselt.




Was verstehst du unter Braven Bürger?
wenn ich z.B. mir Condemt gekauft habe Legal aus Deutschland werde ich dafür auch noch bestraft weil ich es legal gekauft habe?


----------



## MomentInTime (25. März 2009)

Die Online-Durchsuchung ist schon alleine deswegen verfassungswidrig, weil ihr Heimlichkeitsaspekt im Widerspruch zum Wesen einer rechtsstaatlichen Untersuchungshandlung  steht. Deshalb bin ich aus Prinzip schon gegen die Online-Durchsuchung.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ein braver Bürger wird wohl kaum mit einer Online-Durchsuchung zu rechnen haben, solang er Brav bleibt und nicht zum Ufer der Schwerverbrecher wechselt.



Weißt du noch, wie es vor ungefähr 8 Monaten bzgl. der Online-Durchsuchung hieß ?
_Die Online-Durchsuchung, soviel wissen wir inzwischen, betrifft “nur 10 bis 20 Fälle pro Jahr” und wird “nur mitsehr hohen hürden in extremen Ausnahmefällen"
_Gibt es dir nicht irgendwie zu denken, dass es jetzt, 10 Monate später auf einmal heißt, dass die Online-Durchsuchung auch zur Strafverfolgung schwerer Straftaten eingesetzt werden soll ?
Zur Info: Schwere Straftaten sind alle Delikte, die mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von 5 Jahren geahndet werden können - darunter fallen übrigens auch, OH WUNDER, illegale Filesharing-Delikte. Glaubst du etwa, es bleibt dabei ? Dann hör' dir Angela Merkels Rede noch mal an.
Und da empfiehlst du noch, immer schön den Bückling zu machen, dass einem der allmächtige Allibaba von Staat nichts antut ? Und immer schön auf sein eigenes Wohl schauen und - ungeachtet dessen, ob hier Recht oder Unrecht geschieht - mit der Schulter zu zucken, so lange es einen selbst nicht betrifft ?... *kopfschüttel* ...


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Die Online-Durchsuchung ist schon alleine deswegen verfassungswidrig, weil ihr Heimlichkeitsaspekt im Widerspruch zum Wesen einer rechtsstaatlichen Untersuchungshandlung  steht. Deshalb bin ich aus Prinzip schon gegen die Online-Durchsuchung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du vertritss genau meine meinung.
Es ist die Pflich jeden Bürgers die Regirung zu hinterfragen !


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Die Online-Durchsuchung ist schon alleine deswegen verfassungswidrig, weil ihr Heimlichkeitsaspekt im Widerspruch zum Wesen einer rechtsstaatlichen Untersuchungshandlung  steht.


Naja. Die werden sich ja auch nicht grade vorher beim Starftäter anmelden.
Das Abhören von Telefonen zu Ermittlungszwecken wird schon seit jahrzehnten praktiziert, da melden die sich auch nicht vorher an. Und eine Online-Durchsuchung ist im weitesten Sinne auch nichts anderes wie das Abhören von Telefonen.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Gibt es dir nicht irgendwie zu denken, dass es jetzt, 10 Monate später auf einmal heißt, dass die Online-Durchsuchung auch zur Strafverfolgung schwerer Straftaten eingesetzt werden soll ?


Solang nur Straftäter damit festgesetz werden, dann immer zu.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Zur Info: Schwere Straftaten sind alle Delikte, die mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von 5 Jahren geahndet werden können - darunter fallen übrigens auch, OH WUNDER, illegale Filesharing-Delikte.


Na dann, immer weg mit denen... Dagegen habe ich nichts einzuwenden



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa, es bleibt dabei ?


Solang es bei der Strafverfolgung und der Aufklärung von Straftaten bleibt, habe ich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. März 2009)

@spam_bot: ich glaube du bemerkst die entwicklung nicht. und du willst doch nicht behaupten, dass du noch nicht einmal in deinem leben gegen das gesetz verstoßen hast?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> und du willst doch nicht behaupten, dass du noch nicht einmal in deinem leben gegen das gesetz verstoßen hast?


Jepp..., und zwar als ich damals mit 13 jahren meine erste Zigarette geraucht habe.
Wenn du aber damit wissen möchtest ob ich schon mal kriminelle Handlungen begangen habe..., dann ist meine Antwort - definitiv NEIN.


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Jepp..., und zwar als ich damals mit 13 jahren meine erste Zigarette geraucht habe.
> Wenn du aber damit wissen möchtest ob ich schon mal kriminelle Handlungen begangen habe..., dann ist meine Antwort - definitiv NEIN.




Kriminelle handlung? ehm man ist vorbestrafft wegen falsch Parken!
und muss eine Polizeilische Mappe rumschleppen wegen son miist!!
und komm mir nicht damit ich wette mit dir du hast schon mal ne rote ampel überrumpelt das ist auch ne straftat und wird mit bussgeld geahntet


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Kriminelle handlung? ehm man ist vorbestrafft wegen falsch Parken!
> und muss eine Polizeilische Mappe rumschleppen wegen son miist!!


Wer es nicht mal kapiert einfache Regeln einzuhalten, dann Sorry... der tut mir nicht mal Leid.


der Türke schrieb:


> und komm mir nicht damit ich wette mit dir du hast schon mal ne rote ampel überrumpelt das ist auch ne straftat und wird mit bussgeld geahntet


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen - ich habe bis Dato keine Kreuzung bei Rot überquert und musste demnach auch kein Bußgeld bezahlen.
Auch andere Verstöße gegen die StVO habe ich bis Dato nicht begangen. Zumindest keine wo ich ein Ordnungsgeld oder Bußgeld bezahlen musste.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn du aber damit wissen möchtest ob ich schon mal kriminelle Handlungen begangen habe..., dann ist meine Antwort - definitiv NEIN.


was nun konkret eine "kriminelle handlung" ist, wird je nach regierung oder auch regime mal so mal so gehandhabt. im ns-staat wurde man durchaus für sachen in ein ** gesteckt, die heute völlig legal sind.

daher sollte man mit solchen "wenn man nix getan hat..." sprüchen verdammt vorsichtig sein und sollte aufpassen, dass wir uns unsere bürgerrechte nicht wegnehmen lassen.

die schwelle für hausdurchsuchungen sind viel zu niedrig, es gibt schon welche, weil jemand deinen cd-rohling (!) dabei hat - wie kann ein cd-rohling die unverletzbarkeit der wohnung aufheben?


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

oder lautet dein Motto lass dein freunde nah an dich heran deine feinde noch näher?


----------



## Adrenalize (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und natürlich denken alle gleich wieder - wir stehen alle unter Generalverdacht und werden daher ausspioniert


Der Punkt ist halt der, diese Onlinedurchsuchung gilt ja dem auffinden von Beweisen zur Verhärtung eines Verdachts.
Das ist quasi so, als würde die Polizei bei dir einfach die Wohnung durchsuchen, weil der Nachbar, der dich nicht mag, behauptet, du verschneidest dort Kokain. Natürlich finden die nichts, aber trotzdem wäre es demütigend und schockierend für dich. Vielleicht finden sie auch was völlig anderes und sind dann gezwungen, zu handeln...

Es geht einfach darum, das der Ansatz "Jeder ist verdächtig, bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist" ein sehr pessimistischer ist und schon bei der Gestapo und der Stasi dafür sorgte, dass die Lebensqualität des einfachen Bürgers extrem litt.
Natürlich ist 1984 ein hypothetischer und extremer Roman, aber die Grundlage dafür ist schon aus der Realität gegriffen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> was nun konkret eine "kriminelle handlung" ist, wird je nach regierung oder auch regime mal so mal so gehandhabt. im ns-staat wurde man durchaus für sachen in ein ** gesteckt, die heute völlig legal sind.
> 
> daher sollte man mit solchen "wenn man nix getan hat..." sprüchen verdammt vorsichtig sein und sollte aufpassen, dass wir uns unsere bürgerrechte nicht wegnehmen lassen.


Ne ist klar..., all das hat nur ein Ziel das man uns alle unterdrücken und in den Knast stecken will



Bucklew schrieb:


> die schwelle für hausdurchsuchungen sind viel zu niedrig, es gibt schon welche, weil jemand deinen cd-rohling (!) dabei hat - wie kann ein cd-rohling die unverletzbarkeit der wohnung aufheben?


Wegen ein CD Rohling?
Also..., ich kann dir diese Geschichte irgendwo nicht so richtig glauben. Wenn sie aber dennoch wahr ist, dann wird wohl entweder von seiten der Polizei etwas schief gelaufen sein(Fehler passieren), oder derjenige bei dem die Hausdurchsuchung stattfand hatte doch mehr auf dem Kerbholz.


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ne ist klar..., all das hat nur ein Ziel das man uns alle unterdrücken und in den Knast stecken will
> 
> 
> Wegen ein CD Rohling?
> Also..., ich kann dir diese Geschichte irgendwo nicht so richtig glauben. Wenn sie aber dennoch wahr ist, dann wird wohl entweder von seiten der Polizei etwas schief gelaufen sein(Fehler passieren), oder derjenige bei dem die Hausdurchsuchung stattfand hatte doch mehr auf dem Kerbholz.




Ich habe das gefühl das man mit dir nicht vernüpftig reden kann


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist halt der, diese Onlinedurchsuchung gilt ja dem auffinden von Beweisen zur Verhärtung eines Verdachts.
> Das ist quasi so, als würde die Polizei bei dir einfach die Wohnung durchsuchen, weil der Nachbar, der dich nicht mag, behauptet, du verschneidest dort Kokain. Natürlich finden die nichts, aber trotzdem wäre es demütigend und schockierend für dich. Vielleicht finden sie auch was völlig anderes und sind dann gezwungen, zu handeln...


Bei Gefahr im Verzug kann die Polizei eine Wohnung auch ohne richterlichen Beschluss durchsuchen. Es müssen nur Zeugen hinzugezogen werden.
Sehe ich vollkommen richtig so....


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ne ist klar..., all das hat nur ein Ziel das man uns alle unterdrücken und in den Knast stecken will


was sollte denn sonst das ziel sein? kameras werden auch an einigen öffentlichen plätzen aufgestellt, auch wenn jeder (vorallem die briten) dir bestätigen kann, dass die dinger überhaupt nix bringen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wegen ein CD Rohling?
> Also..., ich kann dir diese Geschichte irgendwo nicht so richtig glauben. Wenn sie aber dennoch wahr ist, dann wird wohl entweder von seiten der Polizei etwas schief gelaufen sein(Fehler passieren), oder derjenige bei dem die Hausdurchsuchung stattfand hatte doch mehr auf dem Kerbholz.


Bitte:
YouTube - Schweigerecht bei einer Hausdurchsuchung 2/7

Solltest du dir vielleicht mal alle 7 Teile angucken, nur um mal einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen Spam_Bots Traumwelt und der Realität durchzuführen. Das ist imho ziemlich dringend notwendig...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na bloß gut das ich nicht so paranoid bin. Ist das vieleicht ansteckend?


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na bloß gut das ich nicht so paranoid bin. Ist das vieleicht ansteckend?


Du solltest dir die 7 Teile mal DRINGEND anschauen, um mal zu sehen durch was für Nichtigkeit solch ein schwerwiegender Eingriff in die Rechte wie eine Hausdurchsuchung gerechtfertigt werden. Leider entfernen wir uns mehr und mehr vom Rechtsstaat und jeder wird unter Generalverdacht gestellt. Traurig....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du solltest dir die 7 Teile mal DRINGEND anschauen,


Brauch ich mir gar nicht anzuschauen. Schon wenn ich "Schwerpunkt Filesharing" lese wird mir alles klar über was es da geht. Und meine Einstellung diesbezüglich sollte auch dir langsam bekannt sein.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei Gefahr im Verzug kann die Polizei eine Wohnung auch ohne richterlichen Beschluss durchsuchen. Es müssen nur Zeugen hinzugezogen werden.


Nur gibt es halt tatsächliche Fälle, bei denen man sich schon fragt, wo da die "Gefahr" ist, siehe auch der erwähnte CCC-Vortrag (in dem es nicht nur um Filesharing geht, zumal es bei Filesharing ohnehin afaik selten ins Strafrechtliche geht, meist wollen die Kläger da Kohle, ergo zivilrechtlich). Ist jemand mit einer unbeschrifteten DVD in der Hosentasche wirklich gleich verdächtig? Ich hatte neulich auch mal eine Scheibe dabei, da war, mangels USB-Stick, meine Diplomarbeit drauf für den Printshop. Macht mich das gefährlich oder verdächtig? Dem Video nach gab es so einen Fall...

Aber bevor du ausholst, ich merke schon, dass du dich auf eine offene Diskussion eigentlich nicht einlassen sondern hier nur deine festgefahrene Meinung Gassi führen willst, insofern will ich es auch nicht mehr weiter vertiefen.
Ich persönlich sehe halt eine Gefahr im Überwachungsstaat und brauche keinen großen Bruder, der mir bei allem über die Schulter schaut. Ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt es natürlich immer, aber müssen deshalb alle braven Bürger zurückstecken?


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Brauch ich mir gar nicht anzuschauen. Schon wenn ich "Schwerpunkt Filesharing" lese wird mir alles klar über was es da geht. Und meine Einstellung diesbezüglich sollte auch dir langsam bekannt sein.


Vorurteil über Vorurteil, sonst nichts. Guck ihn dir an und du wirst merken, dass Filesharing wenn überhaupt nur ein Nebenthema ist. Vielmehr geht es darum, was bei einer Hausdurchsuchung passiert, was man für Rechte und Pflichten hat usw. Etwas, das JEDER wissen sollte, um seine Rechte wahr zu nehmen.

Willst du deinen Horizont mit Radius 0, den du Standpunkt nennst, nicht mal ein bisschen erweitern? Würde dir verdammt gut tun...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Vielmehr geht es darum, was bei einer Hausdurchsuchung passiert, was man für Rechte und Pflichten hat usw.


Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen kenne ich meine Rechte und Pflichten. Daher brauch ich mir dazu keine Videos anschauen.
Sollte es dennoch wiedererwarten einmal zu einer brenzlichen Sittuation kommen, dann ist im Handumdrehen ein Anwalt vor Ort.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen kenne ich meine Rechte und Pflichten. Daher brauch ich mir dazu keine Videos anschauen.
> Sollte es dennoch wiedererwarten einmal zu einer brenzlichen Sittuation kommen, dann ist im Handumdrehen ein Anwalt vor Ort.



Leider liegen zwischen Recht haben und Recht bekommen oftmals Welten und Anwälte sind auch nur Menschen. 
Leider hatte ich auch schon ein unschönes Erlebnis mit unserem, von dir so gelobten, "Rechtsstaat". Ich habe mir einmal im Internet bei einem Headshop einen Ventilator bestellt. Das es sich hierbei um einen Headshop handelte war ein reiner Zufall, da er in der Preissuchmaschine an oberster Stelle stand. Nach etwa einem Jahr *(ja, richtig gelesen, nach einem Jahr!!!)* stand die Polizei mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl vor meiner Tür mit der Begründung, "Verdacht auf Herstellung sowie Vertrieb von Betäubungsmitteln". Es ging in erster Linie natürlich um den Anbau von Marihuana, was selbstverstädlich völlig aus der Luft gegriffen war. Was meinst du wohl, was ich gemacht habe. Richtig, meinen Anwalt angerufen. Nur konnte der leider überhaupt nichts unternehmen und schon gar nicht die Durchsuchung stoppen. Unser gesamtes Haus wurde penibel durchsucht. Nach ein paar Stunden nahmen die "netten" Beamten Gefrierbeutel sowie Einschweißfolie mit. 
Es stellte sich herraus, dass der Besitzer des Headshops in illegalen Geschäften mit BTM verstrickt war. Dem Richter, der damals die Hausdurchsuchung unterschrieben hatte, reichte bereits die Tatsache, dass ich in der Kundenkartei des verdächtigen Headshops auftauchte, aus. 
Selbstverständlich bin ich hinterher gerichtlich gegen die Hausdurchsuchung vorgegangen, aber da war es bereits zu spät, denn die Polizei hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon meine Privatsphäre und die meiner Frau verletzt sowie sehr persönliche und auch peinliche Bereiche durchsucht. 

Ich möchte jetzt nicht weiter auf deine leichtsinnigen Beiträge eingehen, aber vielleicht denkst du mal genauer über unsere (deutsche) Geschichte und deiner Einstellung genauer nach. Solange ein handvoll Menschen über ein ganzes Land bestimmen können, wird es auch immer zu Machtansprüchen und dessen Durchsetzung kommen.
Vielleicht gibt dir ja mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu denken und öffnet dir ein bisschen die Augen, vielleicht jedoch auch nicht. Liegt ganz bei dir...


----------



## Heroman_overall (26. März 2009)

Ach was die alles für Sachen machen wollen, ich bin mal gespannt was das am Ende alles so bringen wird da zig Millionen Menschen zu Scannen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> ...........


Klarer Fall von - dumm gelaufen.
Keiner ist allwissend. Auch nicht die Polizei...
Die Polizei ist nun mal verpflichtet jeden Hinweis bei Verdacht einer Straftat nachzugehen.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von - dumm gelaufen.
> Keiner ist allwissend. Auch nicht die Polizei...
> Die Polizei ist nun mal verpflichtet jeden Hinweis bei Verdacht einer Straftat nachzugehen.


 
Dumm gelaufen? Ich habe das Gefühl du denkst tatsächlich wenig nach. Vielleicht muss dir erst *etwas dummes* passieren, bis ein gewisser Denkprozess stattfindet. Es gilt in Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung, die in meinem Fall nicht angewand wurde. Ein klarer Grund für einen Verdacht gegen mich und die damit verbundene Hausdurchsuchung bestand nicht. Hätten die Ermittlungsbehörden ihre Arbeit richtig gemacht, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen.

_Edit: Das ich dann und wann wegen dieser äußerst dumm gelaufenen Erfahrung Schikanen zu ertragen habe, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht unerwähnt lassen. Da wären z.B. diverse Grenz- und Zollkontrollen, Verkehrskontrollen mit geforderten Drogenscreenings und und und. *Das alles, weil ich einen 20€ Ventilator im falschen Onlineshop bestellt habe!!!*_


----------



## der Türke (26. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen? Ich habe das Gefühl du denkst tatsächlich wenig nach. Vielleicht muss dir erst *etwas dummes* passieren, bis ein gewisser Denkprozess stattfindet. Es gilt in Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung, die in meinem Fall nicht angewand wurde. Ein klarer Grund für einen Verdacht gegen mich und die damit verbundene Hausdurchsuchung bestand nicht. Hätten die Ermittlungsbehörden ihre Arbeit richtig gemacht, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen.
> 
> _Edit: Das ich dann und wann wegen dieser äußerst dumm gelaufenen Erfahrung Schikanen zu ertragen habe, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht unerwähnt lassen. Da wären z.B. diverse Grenz- und Zollkontrollen, Verkehrskontrollen mit geforderten Drogenscreenings und und und. *Das alles, weil ich einen 20€ Ventilator im falschen Onlineshop bestellt habe!!!*_




Einfach mal die Staat vor gericht stellen? wie wärs damit? 
(vertraue ist gut, Anwalt ist besser)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> _Das ich dann und wann wegen dieser äußerst dumm gelaufenen Erfahrung Schikanen zu ertragen habe, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht unerwähnt lassen. Da wären z.B. diverse Grenz- und Zollkontrollen, Verkehrskontrollen mit geforderten Drogenscreenings und und und._


Willst du damit sagen das du in den Polizei Akten ein Eintrag wegen Verstoß gegen das BTM Gesetz hast?


----------



## MomentInTime (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ne ist klar..., all das hat nur ein Ziel das man uns alle unterdrücken und in den Knast stecken will



Woher kommt dein Vertrauen ? Wieso bringst du einem Staat Vertrauen entgegen, der dir nicht vertraut ?


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen das du in den Polizei Akten ein Eintrag wegen Verstoß gegen das BTM Gesetz hast?


 
Nö, aber wenn ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wird, taucht man trotzdem in den Akten auf. Man kann sämtliche Daten durch einen Anwalt löschen lassen, was ich auch getan habe. Jedoch habe ich unverhältnismäß oft Stress bei diversen Kontrollen.


----------



## Lassreden (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT ich kann dich iwie nicht verstehen für mich ist der Letzte Person der Staat denn ich traue
und ich traue dem Teufel Mehr als dem Bullen von der Tür
und ich kann dir nur Empfehlen *"WACH AUF AUS DEINEM AMERIKANISCHEN TRAUM"!!!*


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen kenne ich meine Rechte und Pflichten. Daher brauch ich mir dazu keine Videos anschauen.
> Sollte es dennoch wiedererwarten einmal zu einer brenzlichen Sittuation kommen, dann ist im Handumdrehen ein Anwalt vor Ort.


Ich werde jetzt nich nachfragen, da kommt wohl (wenn überhaupt) nur Halbwissen bei rum 

Der Anwalt kann (auch wenn er im Handumdrehen kommt) schon zu spät kommen, um das schlimmste zu verhindern.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen? Ich habe das Gefühl du denkst tatsächlich wenig nach. Vielleicht muss dir erst *etwas dummes* passieren, bis ein gewisser Denkprozess stattfindet. Es gilt in Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung, die in meinem Fall nicht angewand wurde.


Keine Angst, er wird der erste sein, der nach seinen Bürgerrechten schreit, auch wenn es dann viel zu spät ist. Aber bei manchen dauert der Lernprozess halt länger...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Keine Angst, er wird der erste sein, der nach seinen Bürgerrechten schreit, auch wenn es dann viel zu spät ist. Aber bei manchen dauert der Lernprozess halt länger...


Nur soviel dazu - Du weist absolut rein gar nichts über mich...


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nur soviel dazu - Du weist absolut rein gar nichts über mich...


stimmt, ich weis nichts über dich - aber ich weiß verdammt viel


----------



## Lassreden (27. März 2009)

Spam_Bot hmmm du bist Deutscher Das sagt doch schon viel oder?


----------



## Blutstoff (27. März 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, ist er sogar Ost-Deutscher, weshalb ich seine Haltung in diesem Thread noch viel weniger nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, ist er sogar Ost-Deutscher, weshalb ich seine Haltung in diesem Thread noch viel weniger nachvollziehen kann.


Und nun? Bin ich nun verpflichtet eurer Meinung zu sein?
Wisst ihr was an einem Leben im Kapitalismus am besten ist. Man kann sein Leben so gestalten das man viele Dinge getroßt vergessen kann. Soll soviel bedeuten, dass ich mir ein Leben aufgebaut habe, das es mir erlaubt solch einer Meinung zu sein.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und nun? Bin ich nun verpflichtet eurer Meinung zu sein?
> Wisst ihr was an einem Leben im Kapitalismus am besten ist. Man kann sein Leben so gestalten das man viele Dinge getroßt vergessen kann. Soll soviel bedeuten, dass ich mir ein Leben aufgebaut habe, das es mir erlaubt solch einer Meinung zu sein.



Immer locker bleiben. Es gab auch im Osten den einen oder anderen, der dem Staat vertraut hat. Natürlich kannst du dein Leben so gestalten, wie du es für richtig hälst. Etwas gegenteiliges war von mir auch nicht zu lesen, oder?
Wenn du meine Anspielung zum Osten nicht verstanden hast, ist das vollkommen ok.


----------



## Bucklew (27. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und nun? Bin ich nun verpflichtet eurer Meinung zu sein?


Nein, du darst gern anderer Meinung sein, da sind wir nämlich wesentlich offener und toleranter als ein gewisser anderer ehemaliger Staat auf deutschem boden 

Dennoch sollte man imho (gerade als Bürger, der in der DDR aufgewachsen ist und das ganze System mit Kontrolle und Überwachung erlebt hat) viel sensibler sein, was Bürgerrechte und deren Einschränkung angeht.


----------



## der Türke (27. März 2009)

Oder man ist wirklich so "verliebt in denn Stadt" das man ihn Blind vertraut immerhin hat er ja die Gesundheitswesen Reform rausgebracht diese Durchgeweichtest Brot das aus jedem sieb fällt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ein braver Bürger wird wohl kaum mit einer Online-Durchsuchung zu rechnen haben, solang er Brav bleibt und nicht zum Ufer der Schwerverbrecher wechselt.





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Solang nur Straftäter damit festgesetz werden, dann immer zu.



Per Definition richten sich Ermittlungen nicht gegen Straftäter, sondern bis-zum-Beweis-des-Gegenteils-*Unschuldige*. Z.B. dich.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von - dumm gelaufen.
> Keiner ist allwissend. Auch nicht die Polizei...



Nö. Aber bei der Polizei ist es besonders schwerwiegend, wenn sie dumme Fehler macht (ich erinnere an dem Fall, in dem ne Wohnung mit vorgehaltener Waffe durchsucht verwüstet wurde, weil man sich in der Etage geirrt hat. Oder diverse Durchsuchungen bei vollkommen harmlosen Personen im Vorfeld von Heiliegendamm oder .........) - und sie macht nicht gerade wenige. 
Stellt sich die Frage, ob jemand, der mit seinen derzeitigen Mitteln schon des öfteren seine Ziele verfehlt, weitere Mittel braucht - oder mehr Kompetenz.
Insbesondere wenn es so fragwürdige Mittel wie eine Online-Durchsuchung ist, die zwar gegen ne Reihe von Grundsätzen verstößt, aber gegen jeden auch nur halbwegs intelligenten Kriminellen rein gar nichts ausrichten kann, weil ein einfaches "Steckerziehen" in Verbindung mit klassisch codierter Kommunikation ihr jegliche Erfolgschancen nimmt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn es so fragwürdige Mittel wie eine Online-Durchsuchung ist, die zwar gegen ne Reihe von Grundsätzen verstößt, *aber gegen jeden auch nur halbwegs intelligenten Kriminellen rein gar nichts ausrichten kann*,


Weist du das ganz genau, oder glaubst du es nur zu wissen? Das die Strafverfolgungsbehörden mit ihren Methoden gegen einen "halbwegs intelligenten Kriminellen" nichts ausrichten kann.
Sehen wir es mal so - die Methode "Online Durchsuchung" ist noch viel zu Jung um jetzt schon Rückschlüsse auf Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg zu prognostizieren. Alles andere sind reine Spekulationen, und in meinem Auge reine Panikmache.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....weil ein einfaches "Steckerziehen" *in Verbindung mit klassisch codierter Kommunikation ihr jegliche Erfolgschancen nimmt*.


Daher will man auch schon vor der eigentlichen Verschlüsselung abhören.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

Ja, das weiß man.

Siehe z.B. Tor Netzwerk oder aber andere Anonymizer Services, werden die benutzt, schauts schonmal doof für die Strafverfolgungsbehörde aus, denn sie wissen nicht, wen sie durchsuchen müssen.

Was eher passieren könnte/würde/wird, wären das mehr und mehr Privatpornos bei entsprechenden Seiten landen werden, ohne das die Urheber dagegen was tun könnten.
Und was einmal im Netz ist, bleibt im Netz...

Und was machst dann, wenn du ein Video von dir und deiner Freundin im Netz findest, das du ganz bestimmt nicht hochgeladen hast, sie aber auch nicht und niemand Zugang zum Rechner bzw der Kamera hatte?

Zeigst du dann die Strafverfolgungsbehörden an??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2009)

"klassische" Verschlüsselung wäre z.B. eine Codesprache. Und mir ist nicht so ganz klar, wie dir eine Onlinedurchsuchung dabei hilft, im Hirn des Täters zu ermitteln, was er mit "Schnee" meint.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "klassische" Verschlüsselung wäre z.B. eine Codesprache. Und mir ist nicht so ganz klar, wie dir eine Onlinedurchsuchung dabei hilft, im Hirn des Täters zu ermitteln, was er mit "Schnee" meint.


Ich kenne da eine Truppe die man damals wegen Drogen Handels verhaftet hat. Die hatten auch ausschließlich und immer wechselnde Code-Wörter für ihre Ware etc. benutzt, dennoch wusste die Polizei bis ins Detail genau um was es geht. Glaubt nur nicht das bestimmte Polizeibehörden auf den Kopf gefallen wären
-------


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. Tor Netzwerk oder aber andere Anonymizer Services, werden die benutzt, schauts schonmal doof für die Strafverfolgungsbehörde aus, denn sie wissen nicht, wen sie durchsuchen müssen.


Mit diesem Thema werden sich die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sicherlich auch schon beschäftigt haben. Und irgendwann wird man auch dafür ein Weg finden - wenn nicht sogar schon ein Weg gefunden wurde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

Richtig, das sieht man daran, das man wg. einer CD, die irgendwer unbeschrifteterweise in der Tasche hat, die Bude durchsucht...


----------

